# Hogue short shot stock



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone here use one? Put one on my 590A1,and I really like it...12"LOP...Much more comfortable for me to shoot now...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I do not own one, but have tried/felt one (may have been a different brand but same length). It just doesn't feel right for me. I am so used to bringing a long gun right up and not have to lean in to it. YMMV though. Maybe it would fit me better if it had a pistol grip. It does look good! I have been thinking about trading off my 390ST for a HD setup. Just can't bring myself to letting it go.

BTW, try to say "Houge short shot stock" three times fast.:smt082


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The standard stock was too long for me; I solved the problem with an adaptor that allowed installation of an AR collapsable stock and a pistol grip. Much more comfortable to shoot now...


----------

